# Angeln an der Küste von Fuerteventura



## ischak19 (3. August 2017)

Hallo
Bin derzeit im Urlaub auf caleta de fuste und würde hier gerne von den steinpackungen aus angeln 
Einen angelladen gibt es hier oder Nähe sodass ich mir eine Rute Rolle Schwimmer usw alles besorgen kann. 

Mit was für Montagen bekomme ich Fisch ? 
Normale laufposenmontage?
Mit welchen Fischarten kann ich rechnen? 
Köder wären Brot und vielleicht Teig (Mehl mit Wasser) 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

